# US family considering a move to Cyprus



## kidoodle designs (Jul 8, 2008)

My husband, our two children (7 and 5) and I are considering a move from the US to Cyprus, specifically the Pathos area. Any informantion reguarding schools and possible locations to check out homes would be greatly appreciated! many thanks, Monica


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Hi Monica. Welcome to the forum.

The Paphos district is large and covers different types of location. What kind of location would you like for your home? By the sea? In the mountains? Town? Village? Are you looking for an apartment, a small townhouse or a larger property with lots of land? 

As regards schools, were you thinking of sending your children to an private school or the local Cypriot school? 

Babs


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Apart from the questions Babs asked there is also the question of whether you will be wanting to rent or to buy a property.
Rental properties are easier to find in and around Paphos town but if you are considering buying there is much more scope for choosing the area you want to be in.
If you are considering buying then it is a good idea to take a really good look around before deciding on the right area for you as it is not easy to resell if you make a mistake so could be stuck in an area you dont like for a long time before finding a buyer.
Basically look before you leap.
<snip>

Veronica


----------



## kidoodle designs (Jul 8, 2008)

*Thank you!*

Thank you so much for replying! We have never been to Cyprus, it would be a company relocation, so I am not sure how they are willing to help us with housing. Ideally we would purchase a single family home, not too far from a town/ village. In addition we'd like to be in a neighborhood with other families. in terms of schools i think we are talking about private options. I have seen info about the international school, is there another and what are your opinions on the schools? As I mentioned earlier we have never visited Cyprus and have only seen the lovely photos on the internet. I was also wondering about your weather, of course the temps on the internet seem wonderful, I am curious about the humidity and your summer climate....truly, any information would be helpful!!! Thank you both for replying. Anxiously yours, Monica


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Monica,

There is a new American Academy planned for paphos which will be located not far from Mandria and Timi area. The build is due to bestarted soon.
The existing international school in Paphos has very good reputation.
If you want your children to go to private schools such as the international school or the American academy you would be best living close to Paphos.
The South East side of Paphos would be best for you as you would not have to negotiate the town to take your children to school.
This area is also very handy for the airport. We live in the lovely village of Konia which is close to town and the general hospital and only 10 minutes drive to the airport.
The weather here is great (one of the reasons we moved here). It does get very hot in July and August but we have found that if you are sensible it is not a problem. We do not use our airconditioning, preferring to use fans and we never have any problem. 
Paphos has the best climate on the island being cooler and less humid in the summer than other areas and warmer in the winter so for full time living it is great.
Feel free to ask as many questions as you like and I will try to answer them for you.


Regards
Veronica


----------



## Deborah in Paphos (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi Monica,
I have moved to Cyprus recently from Georgia and faced the same difficulties with education. Where are you coming from in the U.S.? I wound up getting a villa in Peyia, my Dad and my Brother both live here and it really is pretty. Anyway take a look at another option for education that may work for you. I am unable to put a URL on this website until I have posted 4 times. In the search bar you can put in TheProgressiveAcademy (com) put it all together and it should take you there.

There are not alot of Americans here, I have only met 2 others, 
Good Luck
Deborah


----------



## kidoodle designs (Jul 8, 2008)

*Thanks Deborah.*

We are moving from NW Arkansas, Bentonville, home of Wal-Mart. We will check out the school. 
General question for the group is that we have been encouraged to rent (at least for awhile) what is a good site to do that? Some of the sights people have attached below their entries have been very helpful but we are looking for a home that will accomodate 4 people (two adults and 2 children) and a 75lbs yellow lab. Pool is a must and enough room so we are not tripping over each other. Choices seem limited. Is that the way it really is?


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Hi Monica,
No, choices are not limited. The links you have used from these postings are members' personal sites. There are plenty of other sites that allow you to search for rentals, its just that forum rules don't allow advertising other than a single link to a personal website as part of the signature of established users.

There are a number of big estate agents in Cyprus, most of whom rent out their properties, also lots of private owners advertise their properties on the web independantly. I suggest you use a web search engine and see what you can find. You could also try looking on the Cyprus Mail and Cyprus Weekly websites. You could also try looking for sites that advertise holiday rentals.

BabsM


----------



## Deborah in Paphos (Jul 12, 2008)

*I didn't have a problem finding a rentel*

Hi,

I didn't have any problem finding a place with the same requirements as you are needing. If you would like to give me a call...I have a Florida number forwarded to me and you won't have to pay international fees (772) 933-5099. Keep in mind we are on Cyprus time, I stay up quite late as I do business in the States still, so I'm up our time here until about 12-1am.

The only thing I didn't have that you do...is a dog. I looked at about 10 homes and I heard quite a few times, "You don't have any dogs do you?" 

I'm a dog lover and I know they are a part of the family but just be prepared.

Hope to hear from you,
Deborah


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Kidoodle,


I have just moved to Nicosia from NYC at the beggining of the month and already found a brand new huge house for 700euros. Of course this is in Nicosia but still everyone was telling me min.1,100 for much smaller place. then I found a paper called golden deals or something like that - there is actually two of them. They are in Greek but if you come to check out the place first I am sure you will find someone to check them out for you. I only made about 5-6 calls and saw two houses before deciding on this one. I think unless I paid much more I would have the space for all my US made furniture and kids toys.

good luck
Dina
QUOTE=kidoodle designs;36830]My husband, our two children (7 and 5) and I are considering a move from the US to Cyprus, specifically the Pathos area. Any informantion reguarding schools and possible locations to check out homes would be greatly appreciated! many thanks, Monica[/QUOTE]


----------



## kidoodle designs (Jul 8, 2008)

Thank you everyone for the helpful advice. We are looking forward to a visit and are in the process of working that out right now.


----------



## ITChick (Jun 20, 2009)

*Georgia Country or State?*



Deborah in Paphos said:


> Hi Monica,
> I have moved to Cyprus recently from Georgia and faced the same difficulties with education. Where are you coming from in the U.S.? I wound up getting a villa in Peyia, my Dad and my Brother both live here and it really is pretty. Anyway take a look at another option for education that may work for you. I am unable to put a URL on this website until I have posted 4 times. In the search bar you can put in TheProgressiveAcademy (com) put it all together and it should take you there.
> 
> There are not alot of Americans here, I have only met 2 others,
> ...


Hi. Deborah, Just interested in which Georgia you moved from. If the state, that is my home also. Are you still in Cyprus?
a fellow georgia peach (??)


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi, there are actually quite a few Americans here you just have to know where to find them! There was a Thanksgiving dinner planned in Troodos last year for all Americans (mostly). I can find out from my wife the ladies name that arranges all these things. 
My wife met a Mom that is from Michigan but went to the same University as her in VA - GMU and another one from Alabama - her son goes to the ISOP. There are more in Paphos too. There are also some American ladies in Limassol that have kids and have a music school and they are always at the Limassol Childrens Festival. These women all have kids of different ages. There is quite a network. 
As for houses, compared to Georgia prices you will be in for a shock if you are buying! Count on triple the price! We came from northern VA - DC area and I am from Chicago and it is much more than those areas (except for prime downtown locations of course). Prices in Cyprus are falling as they are everywhere though. Fruit and some vegetables are cheaper here but almost all else is more expensive than the US.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

I just realized you are from Arkansas not Georgia - sorry. And, yes as others have said renting would be wise at first and won't be such as shocker as for price!


----------



## ChangeWanted (Jun 20, 2009)

*I too am considering a move to Cyprus. Not really picky on an area but do have 3 school aged children. What I am wondering is how expensive can this type of move be? I am from New York state. I need to know if I will be able to gain employment there as well as a non-Greek speaking American.​*


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi, there are actually quite a few Americans here you just have to know where to find them! There was a Thanksgiving dinner planned in Troodos last year for all Americans (mostly). I can find out from my wife the ladies name that arranges all these things.

I would like to know the name of the lady who organises everything. I am in Nicosia and Thanksgiving is not the same with people who have no clue what it's about.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Her name is Delissa - I have to get the stats, numbers from my wife and I will PM everyone as I'm not sure she would want her phone number on the forum.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

ChangeWanted said:


> *I too am considering a move to Cyprus. Not really picky on an area but do have 3 school aged children. What I am wondering is how expensive can this type of move be? I am from New York state. I need to know if I will be able to gain employment there as well as a non-Greek speaking American.​*


It can be very expensive, but everything is relevant really. WE shipped our stuff over for $2500 for a 20 ft. container from Baltimore. We have family here though to help us - my wife's stepfather is Cypriot so we have a good connection to get things done, start our business etc. but if you are coming in blind I could see that it could be a bit difficult as many companies have closed down, downsized or just laid off employees. Cyprus seems to be just behind the US in the economic crisis. Not knowing any background on your career or what you intend to do is hard to advise correctly. As for schooling, if you have your kids in public school in US here it will be much more expensive unless you choose a Greek school. If they are very young that could be an option but I wouldn't advise it for teenagers (even though some have done it).


----------



## ChangeWanted (Jun 20, 2009)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> It can be very expensive, but everything is relevant really. WE shipped our stuff over for $2500 for a 20 ft. container from Baltimore. We have family here though to help us - my wife's stepfather is Cypriot so we have a good connection to get things done, start our business etc. but if you are coming in blind I could see that it could be a bit difficult as many companies have closed down, downsized or just laid off employees. Cyprus seems to be just behind the US in the economic crisis. Not knowing any background on your career or what you intend to do is hard to advise correctly. As for schooling, if you have your kids in public school in US here it will be much more expensive unless you choose a Greek school. If they are very young that could be an option but I wouldn't advise it for teenagers (even though some have done it).


*Thanks for some numbers.  I know that moving my belongings was part of the issue. I do have some friends in Cyprus now, so it is a blind move but not completely. The economy is the same all over the world, I work retail now for half what I was payed a couple years ago at another job. I know that is going to be a difficulty but I was curious if it was really as hard to find a job as they say as a non greek speaker. I have experience in manufacturing, retail, office and the food industry and pick up just about anything at lightening speed.

My children are 9, 8 and 5 years old. My friend's daughter does go to an english school but it is cost 7000 to send her there a year. I am worried that I couldn't find a job to be able to take care of the expense of 3 children in school. I don't think they would do well in a Greek school unless the school could provide a translator which I am sure most schools are not willing to do.

Does that help with providing some background? 
​*


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

ChangeWanted said:


> *Thanks for some numbers. I know that moving my belongings was part of the issue. I do have some friends in Cyprus now, so it is a blind move but not completely. The economy is the same all over the world, I work retail now for half what I was payed a couple years ago at another job. I know that is going to be a difficulty but I was curious if it was really as hard to find a job as they say as a non greek speaker. I have experience in manufacturing, retail, office and the food industry and pick up just about anything at lightening speed.
> 
> My children are 9, 8 and 5 years old. My friend's daughter does go to an english school but it is cost 7000 to send her there a year. I am worried that I couldn't find a job to be able to take care of the expense of 3 children in school. I don't think they would do well in a Greek school unless the school could provide a translator which I am sure most schools are not willing to do.
> 
> ...


I would say that it would be a very risky move unless you have a big back up of funds if things don't go well. It is hard to find a job being unknown and not Greek speaking. There is so much competition for jobs now with people working more than one job they are hard to come by or very low paying. Office jobs pay from around 1000 - 1400 Euros a month at the top end which would not cover your rent and groceries for the month. With 3 children you would likely need at least 200 Euros a week for groceries - we do and our kids are small. Add to that electricity, gas, internet, phones, car insurance, doctors and other expenses you may have like fun and outings and it can really add up. Rent is cheaper than in NY for sure but everything else is comparable or even more. At least you can buy clothes at Target, Walmart - here there aren't many places you can find clothing, shoes or discount products that you are used to at prices like you are used to. Not to be a downer, but don't want you to make a big move like that without knowing more facts.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Cleo is absolutely right. With 3 young children the move would be very risky unless you have funds to supplement any earnings. You say you dont think your children would do well in a Greek school so you are then looking at around 21.000euros per year just to send them to private school. 
You need to bear in mind that if you cannot find a job that pays enough for all your families needs you wont get any help from the Cyprus government unless you have been living here for some time and paying into the social fund.
It is hard enough for couples with no children to make ends meet so with 3 young children you will really struggle.
So please make sure you do your homework thoroughly before making a decision.
There are 3 very important words.

research, research and research.

Regards Veronica


----------



## ChangeWanted (Jun 20, 2009)

_I was afraid you guys would say that. Thanks for the advice. Maybe I should start buying lottery tickets lol.​_


----------



## andyrogers (Jan 7, 2009)

kidoodle designs said:


> My husband, our two children (7 and 5) and I are considering a move from the US to Cyprus, specifically the Pathos area. Any informantion reguarding schools and possible locations to check out homes would be greatly appreciated! many thanks, Monica


Family with two kids if you got about 100 thousand euro and a property to start then i'd consider it.


----------

